# Mark Donohue Tribute ASRL Race



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Race Results*

The race results can be found here: https://hococ.weebly.com/-results--standings.html

Spec Stock podium









Fairgrounds podium









ASRL TransAm podium


----------

